# ZNO - Zoono Group



## bigt (27 November 2006)

On 10-15% on decent volumes today, is this just riding the wave of prospective miners, or is this indicative of some positive news? Makes me think the latter, as much better bets at the moment than GSE to make a few bob. I know they are drilling at the old Mary Kathleen Uranium mine, drilling results? This has been creeping up slowly but surely the last few months...maybe slipping under the radar?


----------



## bigt (29 November 2006)

FYI Another jump yesterday on great volume (for this stock)...again on no news.


----------



## dubiousinfo (1 December 2006)

Any thoughts on the joint venture announced with BHP??


----------



## bigt (3 December 2006)

Obviously the lead up to the agm stimulated a few punters...and failed to inspire.

GSE is a bit of a dog atm, no real flagship prospect. The JV with BHP? Well, getting into bed with the big boy will always get a few people excited. 18% of a potentially big find is still potentially very valuable..lets hope BHP find something big..they have committed to spend a substantial amount ($25m).

Then again, peanuts for BHP.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 December 2006)

bigt said:
			
		

> Obviously the lead up to the agm stimulated a few punters...and failed to inspire.
> 
> GSE is a bit of a dog atm, no real flagship prospect.





Thats exactly what I thought, Management lack focus,

If you go back and have a look at their Qtrly reports, each qtr a different project is the focus, its like they rotate, Gold, Uranium, BHP JV etc etc

Until they have a clear focuse and rank prospects in order of importance it will be difficult to have faith in management as currently their picking focus project out of a hat


----------



## bigt (7 December 2006)

GSE commenced drilling today at their Mary Kathleen uranium  / other Cloncurry/Mt Isa tenemants. Results in 6 weeks.


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

bigt said:
			
		

> GSE commenced drilling today at their Mary Kathleen uranium  / other Cloncurry/Mt Isa tenemants. Results in 6 weeks.



GSE has around 274 million shares and $1.4 million cash. 
The share price has gone up to 5.5 cents today, up over 14% now. 
At its Mary Kathleen Project GSE is earning up to 75%. The program is targeting uranium mineralisation at the historic Elaine Dorothy prospect and at the recently identified McGregor target.
At Elaine Dorothy, exploration by the previous operators of the former Mary Kathleen Mine, which is located 6kms to the north, identified a significant occurence of uranium ave. 0.28% U308.
The drilling program consists of 1,ooo metres of reverse circulation drilling.
Looks interesting.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> GSE has around 274 million shares and $1.4 million cash.
> The share price has gone up to 5.5 cents today, up over 14% now.
> At its Mary Kathleen Project GSE is earning up to 75%. The program is targeting uranium mineralisation at the historic Elaine Dorothy prospect and at the recently identified McGregor target.
> At Elaine Dorothy, exploration by the previous operators of the former Mary Kathleen Mine, which is located 6kms to the north, identified a significant occurence of uranium ave. 0.28% U308.
> ...



GSE is now up to 5.7 cents, up over 18% today. Anyone else watching. Got some earlier this morning.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

bigt said:
			
		

> Obviously the lead up to the agm stimulated a few punters...and failed to inspire.
> 
> GSE is a bit of a dog atm, no real flagship prospect. The JV with BHP? Well, getting into bed with the big boy will always get a few people excited. 18% of a potentially big find is still potentially very valuable..lets hope BHP find something big..they have committed to spend a substantial amount ($25m).
> 
> Then again, peanuts for BHP.



Bigt,

Every dog has its day. GSE is currently up to 7.9 cents, a massive rise of over 64% for today.
DYOR


----------



## bigt (28 December 2006)

Greggy - yep, large spread but 65%...not too bad..! There is definately a strong whiff of something in the air..smells like yella-cake!   

Seriously, hope its good news, they have disappointed recently at their phillipines gold prospect.


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

bigt said:
			
		

> Greggy - yep, large spread but 65%...not too bad..! There is definately a strong whiff of something in the air..smells like yella-cake!
> 
> Seriously, hope its good news, they have disappointed recently at their phillipines gold prospect.



Their focus seems to have changed to uranium and their ground near the Mary Kathleen Mine looks very interesting.  Not much interest on this thread as yet.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

bigt said:
			
		

> Greggy - yep, large spread but 65%...not too bad..! There is definately a strong whiff of something in the air..smells like yella-cake!
> 
> Seriously, hope its good news, they have disappointed recently at their phillipines gold prospect.



Now up to 8.5 cents.  What a massive increase.
DYOR


----------



## crazyjimsmith (28 December 2006)

This is running guys!


----------



## The Mint Man (28 December 2006)

I can feel a trading hault coming on


----------



## bigt (28 December 2006)

unreal rise today...talk about insider trading...  would be interested to see what it settles at...into the 10's now...


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

bigt said:
			
		

> unreal rise today...talk about insider trading...  would be interested to see what it settles at...into the 10's now...



Hi BigT,

Its a question of buying an overlooked stock with good potential and buying when no one else is interested.  
DYOR


----------



## empireMG (28 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi BigT,
> 
> Its a question of buying an overlooked stock with good potential and buying when no one else is interested.
> DYOR




are we in trading halt??


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

empireMG said:
			
		

> are we in trading halt??



It seems so.  No news from the company as yet.


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

2 Strong Fib Retracemnts IMO...

The second one (less 200%), I hope you were padded up well (armor plated) but *hindsight* suggests not required...   

Happy to hear other views....

*EDIT:* That strong support I mentioned, may be intraday strong, BUT, sure it will be heavily tested in the coming days, as it has increased *270% *

Christmas Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> 2 Strong Fib Retracemnts IMO...
> 
> The second one (less 200%), I hope you were padded up well (armor plated) but *hindsight* suggests not required...
> 
> ...



Nice chart. Thanks SevenFX.


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

Suspension In Place...  

It wans't *IF*, It was *WHEN* right.


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Suspension In Place...



Not surprising after such a massive rise.
DYOR


----------



## The Mint Man (28 December 2006)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> I can feel a trading hault coming on



As I was Saying   


> MARKET RELEASE
> 28 December 2006
> GOLDSEARCH LIMITED
> SUSPENSION FROM OFFICIAL QUOTATION
> ...




Cheers :jump:


----------



## crazyjimsmith (28 December 2006)

Anybody got any idea on what is likely to happen now?


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Anybody got any idea on what is likely to happen now?




Are you still holding CJS...????


----------



## crazyjimsmith (28 December 2006)

Still holding SevenFX.

 

I knew something was up!


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Still holding SevenFX.
> 
> I knew something was up!




I'm interested CJS....what's your strategy with this, and what did you buy in at...

There was certainly some very nice profit to be taken today.

p.s had a look at your forum, but pitty I couldn't read anything UNLESS I sign up...as I like to browse first   

SevenFX


----------



## crazyjimsmith (28 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> I'm interested CJS....what's your strategy with this, and what did you buy in at...
> 
> There was certainly some very nice profit to be taken today.
> 
> ...




I have closed all new subscriptions as I don't want all the attention.

I bought an very appealing fundamnetals and just saw it getting bought up so I suspected it was insider buying and I decided to hang on.

One of my new members started the thread this morning and I was looking something that had value and would run.

The new member Jayne did a great job in picking this one up and I liked it so much I jumped on.

She also alerted us all to MZM so yeah I am very impressed.


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> I have closed all new subscriptions as I don't want all the attention.
> 
> I bought an very appealing fundamnetals and just saw it getting bought up so I suspected it was insider buying and I decided to hang on.
> 
> ...



Hopefully, Jayne will be also right with MZM.  I alerted this thread this morning at 5.4 cents, but there was initially very little interest.  Crazy Jim's forum is very interesting indeed.
DYOR


----------



## crazyjimsmith (28 December 2006)

There is already talk of a $1.40 valuation


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> There is already talk of a $1.40 valuation





Can you elobrate further CJS as I am interested and the mods may see it as ramping if we don''t support our points of views....???

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## crazyjimsmith (28 December 2006)

Pussycat has been very busy doing research

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/ASX_Insider/message/6764

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/ASX_Insider/message/6762

Is that enough information?

The last ASX ann said something about a 2km strike being identified and that drilling was underway..........

Go to ASX and read the last announcment.


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

Sorry what I meant is where the $1.40 valuation came from, which is from from current sp.

Who's pussycat, do you have a cat that talks   (just kidding) is she on your forum, and who did she get the valuation from...???

Edit: I don't have yahoo sign in, so couldn't access links.

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## crazyjimsmith (28 December 2006)

Pussycat is a member here and posts here at times. She also posts on HC and has her own website.

Go to the links and you will see her research.

They are drilling for uranium and have identified a 2km strike which is currently being drilled.

Share price is a geusstimate.

Market cap is 274 mill shares so if there is uranium then it will be big find with an already 2km strike identified by radiometric survey.

Looks like one of the little pearls that have been flying under the radar if you want my honest opinion.


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

Ok Thanks CJS,

Lets hope it comes out of suspension early, as it cant be good if in suspension 2 long.

But then again 270% odd in few hours cant be good either, if it keeps going that way perhaps like the natrorius CDU, it might cop a longer suspension or worse still investergation.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (28 December 2006)

If the fundamentals are solid SevenFX then I won't lose any sleep over it!

The market will value it accordingly! Always believe in fundamentals!


----------



## Caliente (28 December 2006)

this is a fascinating story that I unfortunately was not a part of. 

As long as we're all speculating (after all there is NO real news as of yet), i might pull an astro yogi and predict a possible chain of events.

1. transient drop in price straight after GSE re-lists from suspension as investors scramble to lock in profits. 

2. After this, depending on the quality of the explanation (and as CJS has pointed out, a better fundamental picture), the start of another bullish run for the share.

Thoughts?


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> this is a fascinating story that I unfortunately was not a part of.
> 
> As long as we're all speculating (after all there is NO real news as of yet), i might pull an astro yogi and predict a possible chain of events.
> 
> ...




What comes after 2... as I'm just writing this all down.


----------



## Caliente (28 December 2006)

lol! I'm just speculating ok, but I'll play your little game!

3a. Big Profit!!!     
or
3b. Big Loss!!!  

and oh yes, lets raise the stakes - if I'm correct I reserve the right to stamp "I told you so" on this thread.

If I'm wrong you choose a suitable method of embarassment!


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> lol! I'm just speculating ok, but I'll play your little game!
> 
> 3a. Big Profit!!!
> or
> 3b. Big Loss!!!




Anyway 2 tired, and 2 late....

Shame you missed the run 2 day.

Cheers & Good Night.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (28 December 2006)

The 3a option in my opinion is most likely!


----------



## crazyjimsmith (29 December 2006)

More information to digest



> Hot gossip, so ASX suspends uranium explorer
> 
> Jamie Freed
> December 29, 2006
> ...


----------



## SevenFX (29 December 2006)

Stand OFF, 40 Paces


----------



## bigdog (29 December 2006)

GOLDSEARCH LIMITED ORDINARY FULLY PAID  Reinstated: 10:25:36 

The company is not ware ....

Currently 9 cents

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00682369


----------



## Caliente (29 December 2006)

hey all. I've taken a relatively small position in GSE (given the volatility) at the fall this morning. 

Pure spec play, lets see what happens.


----------



## SevenFX (29 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> hey all. I've taken a relatively small position in GSE (given the volatility) at the fall this morning.
> 
> Pure spec play, lets see what happens.




If you picked them up a 9c you could still be laughing...but no for long as the numbers have changed intraday....shorterm anyway...


Strenght and support at 9c as 645000 bought n sold there.

Good luck though.
SevenFX


----------



## crazyjimsmith (29 December 2006)

I'm in two minds now.

I think there is some tree shaking going on here.


----------



## SevenFX (29 December 2006)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> I'm in two minds now.
> 
> I think there is some tree shaking going on here.




I can't be all that bad or else it would have fallen through the floor, with the rise it had yesterday.

Critical range is between 9-10c and may well range for rest of day with no real direction.  Falling outside that range may require attention.

SevenFX


----------



## sydneysider (30 December 2006)

bigdog said:
			
		

> GOLDSEARCH LIMITED ORDINARY FULLY PAID  Reinstated: 10:25:36
> 
> The company is not ware ....
> 
> ...




A hand held scintillometer measures gamma bursts escaping from a U sample in counts per second. The GSE ASX release reports in ppm (which u get from lab assays of U by weight). How could they already report in ppm? This is very nonsensical and I am surprised that the ASX did not raise an additional query here?  

The JV interests are GSE 50% in the recent AR and now at 75%. Where is the explanation?


----------



## crazyjimsmith (30 December 2006)

Hey guys.

Look at the company ann on 27.7.06

This looks very promising in my opinion. 

Interesting about the ASX speeding ticket reply. Very odd about ASX not picking  up on the error also.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (31 December 2006)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> A hand held scintillometer measures gamma bursts escaping from a U sample in counts per second. The GSE ASX release reports in ppm (which u get from lab assays of U by weight). How could they already report in ppm? This is very nonsensical and I am surprised that the ASX did not raise an additional query here?
> 
> The JV interests are GSE 50% in the recent AR and now at 75%. Where is the explanation?




Hey Sydneysider,

My reasearch has shown that when the previous owners used a scintillometer where they are drilling it went berserk because there was so much uranium.

These guys now issue a statement saying it was picking up 50ppm!

What is the reason for the lie?

Why are they down talking it?

Could it be that they want to keep a lid on it so that they can acquire more shares?

  

Some HC posters are already making wild claims about a massive find but knowing that it is from HC you know that the reliability of the information is questionable.

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## SevenFX (2 January 2007)

UP Another 50% with resistance @15c


----------



## Caliente (2 January 2007)

morning Tek! Given the surge around the ASX this morning, I think that even 15c will get threatened today...

edit - the question is where to once 15c is breached?
edit 2 - 15c looks breached.

Hope ur on board!

Best of luck to all holders

disclosure: I hold.


----------



## Caliente (2 January 2007)

Tek, I know you have some funky tools! 

can you please have a look at the buy/sell depth. To be honest, the sell side looks THIN all the way on Commsec atm.


----------



## SevenFX (2 January 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Tek, I know you have some funky tools!
> 
> can you please have a look at the buy/sell depth. To be honest, the sell side looks THIN all the way on Commsec atm.




You must have me mixed up with the FAMOUS TECH/A, with the funky tools, but not forgotton tradesman behind the tools.

Depth is obvious, strong sales at 14.5c (2.6m) 16c(1.2m) & 17c(2.2m) all rounded up.

Strong retrace, heading north once again.


----------



## sydneysider (2 January 2007)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> You must have me mixed up with the FAMOUS TECH/A, with the funky tools, but not forgotton tradesman behind the tools.
> 
> Depth is obvious, strong sales at 14.5c (2.6m) 16c(1.2m) & 17c(2.2m) all rounded up.
> 
> Strong retrace, heading north once again.




I am also riding this one BUT have a larger position in URL which owns a very considerable amount of strike length that runs immeadiately NW of the Mary Kathleen Mine. Both GES and URL have identified this NW corridor as a "very hot" U prospect. URL has generated a considerable quantity of preliminary work here over a very large area. I am a little surpised that the punters have not yet made the connection yet. See the URL presentation on their website for more information.


----------



## SevenFX (2 January 2007)

Most trades placed at 16c totalling to 3.9m, with possibly strong support.

Resistance at 17c with 3.1m trades placed here, hence where gse has been  ranging.


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> I am also riding this one BUT have a larger position in URL which owns a very considerable amount of strike length that runs immeadiately NW of the Mary Kathleen Mine. Both GES and URL have identified this NW corridor as a "very hot" U prospect. URL has generated a considerable quantity of preliminary work here over a very large area. I am a little surpised that the punters have not yet made the connection yet. See the URL presentation on their website for more information.



A few months I was burnt badly by speculating in URL.  If I had held on any longer I would lost even more. I sold out of URL and placed the funds into more worthwhile situations such as VMS at 24.5 cents and GSE with good results.  I found the URL management to be totally uninterested in dealing with shareholder's enquiries (I rang them a few times).  If they don't care about returning calls and the sp keeps on falling, what does it say about the company? Sorry to be harsh, but I'll never touch URL again.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (2 January 2007)

16c seems to be STRONG support/restistance with massive 5m trades executing there.

Should still see some resistance at 17c, and perhaps blue skies if breaks todays highs of 17.5c

ALL IMO of course, anyone else hold ding and thoughts...??? as trading sideways is putting this trader 2 sleep.


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> 16c seems to be STRONG support/restistance with massive 5m trades executing there.
> 
> Should still see some resistance at 17c, and perhaps blue skies if breaks todays highs of 17.5c
> 
> ALL IMO of course, anyone else hold ding and thoughts...??? as trading sideways is putting this trader 2 sleep.



This stock has an amazing chart.  I feel its a bit late for my liking to get back into.  With the benefit of hindsight, I got out too soon, but I can't complain nonetheless.   I rather buy a situation before it goes into breakout mode.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (2 January 2007)

Someone please take out 17.5c line within couple of mins...


----------



## sydneysider (2 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> A few months I was burnt badly by speculating in URL.  If I had held on any longer I would lost even more. I sold out of URL and placed the funds into more worthwhile situations such as VMS at 24.5 cents and GSE with good results.  I found the URL management to be totally uninterested in dealing with shareholder's enquiries (I rang them a few times).  If they don't care about returning calls and the sp keeps on falling, what does it say about the company? Sorry to be harsh, but I'll never touch URL again.
> DYOR




URL Uranium property looks very interesting. I would not touch it for base metals (sold out of my PDZ's after it ran to buy AEE). After looking at a lot of U companies and observing the beaten down nature of the beast ex-Cudeco my commiserations are with U BUT it still looks like a marvelous U play and is dirt cheap and cashed up.


----------



## Snakey (2 January 2007)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Someone please take out 17.5c line within couple of mins...



should of stayed in bed today as pressing buttons is costing me money
sold this in the morning for .125  experiment failed....
back in with smaller parcel .155   
seems to be still strong


----------



## SevenFX (2 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> back in with smaller parcel .155
> seems to be still strong




Just my take on GSE.

I'm out at 17c, and unlikely to reenter BUT anythings possible with GSE right...???

If it breaks outside critical range, pay strong attention if short tem holder.

Pls don't take my opinion, take your own, as its your money ralph. : 

SevenFX


----------



## Snakey (2 January 2007)

new highs now tekmann
does this signal re-entry for you? 
(just got back from a ride on my solar boat to find i just made another 1500....sweet  ...17.5 to 18.5)


----------



## SevenFX (2 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> new highs now tekmann
> does this signal re-entry for you?




Love New high's Snakey, just not at 97.92% for the day....and round no's coming up.

Hence where profit takers come in or ASX notice comes in AGAIN...

Though I do wish I was holding a bit longer (HINDSIGHT at my side)

Bird In the hand, is Worth...????


----------



## Snakey (2 January 2007)

i agree very risky entry at these percentages...currently 103%
sellers dont seem interested at this stage
buyers very interested at 19c


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> URL Uranium property looks very interesting. I would not touch it for base metals (sold out of my PDZ's after it ran to buy AEE). After looking at a lot of U companies and observing the beaten down nature of the beast ex-Cudeco my commiserations are with U BUT it still looks like a marvelous U play and is dirt cheap and cashed up.



I hope you become very rich, I'm just relaying my own experience with this stock.  
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (2 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> i agree very risky entry at these percentages...currently 103%
> sellers dont seem interested at this stage
> buyers very interested at 19c




I never worry about the sellers that I can see, *It's the ones that I can't see.*

Those buyers will get taken out out quickly, if sellers dump....putting *fear* into the rest...

EDIT: How's 22c sound as max 2day, if at all. (neck far out here)


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> I never worry about the sellers that I can see, *It's the ones that I can't see.*
> 
> Those buyers will get taken out out quickly, if sellers dump....putting *fear* into the rest...
> 
> EDIT: How's 22c sound as max 2day, if at all.



Hi SevenFX,
I you continue to stick to your methodology you'll still do well.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (2 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi SevenFX,
> I you continue to stick to your methodology you'll still do well.
> DYOR




Welcome back to GSE Greggy,

Now what my meth, Buy HIGH, Sell LOW...?????

What time was it suspended the last time mid arvo was it...????

EDIT: NOT being Negative holders, just market is cyclic and full of patterns.


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Welcome back to GSE Greggy,
> 
> Now what my meth, Buy HIGH, Sell LOW...?????
> 
> ...



Hi SevenFX,

I've just come back to say hi for a very short visit.  This stock has become too dangerous for me to go back into.  I hope a lot of holders continue to do well out of it.  For me, I try to identify situations when they've been overlooked (please see my earlier posts on GSE below the 6c mark) and then try to sell at a reasonable profit.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (2 January 2007)

Strongest support at 18c 17c & 16c with 17c by far being the strongest.


----------



## canny (2 January 2007)

Looks exciting but dangerous.  

Managed to grab 2 grand profit on a trade today - but polish the kahunas to stay in overnight!!


----------



## SevenFX (2 January 2007)

canny said:
			
		

> Looks exciting but dangerous.
> 
> Managed to grab 2 grand profit on a trade today - but polish the kahunas to stay in overnight!!




Nice profit Canny, good days work.   

Where did you Enter and Exit...

SevenFX


----------



## matti_pacman (2 January 2007)

there gotta b some reason for this massive gain...    i guess time will tell.


----------



## SevenFX (2 January 2007)

matti_pacman said:
			
		

> there gotta b some reason for this massive gain...    i guess time will tell.





Hi Matti,

I'm guessing if it was insider trading, it would have been done with little attention drawn... whereas traders just churning a stock, drawing bigger attention...IMO

SevenFX


----------



## Snakey (2 January 2007)

Im happy with the close and continue to hold


----------



## Caliente (2 January 2007)

Hey fellas. My sell order I left at 19.5 got filled this arvo so that means I'm out of position, but with profit locked in.

Still looks like this ones still got some grunt in it tho


----------



## SevenFX (3 January 2007)

Snakey are you still holding.... or did you sell at open...???

Certainly taken a SMALL hit... which is nothing by comparison to rise.

EDIT: Struggling to find direction atm.

SevenFX


----------



## SevenFX (3 January 2007)

Anyone else trading or holding this...????


----------



## Snakey (3 January 2007)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Snakey are you still holding.... or did you sell at open...???
> 
> Certainly taken a SMALL hit... which is nothing by comparison to rise.
> 
> ...




yeah still holding ....i admit it.... no one else will  
disapointed in not selling around 20 
went out yesterday arvo and also had visitors which was very distracting (excuses)  
will hold to see what happens tomorrow.
was off trading dyl today bought .54 by 50k sold .58... happy with that
watching this one carefully... stop loss set at .14 entered at .155....dont use automatic stop loss just manual one  
appears to have stopped running but i am not convinced
expecting poor close  but already topped up at .15   
time will tell the story now


----------



## sydneysider (3 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> yeah still holding ....i admit it.... no one else will
> disapointed in not selling around 20
> went out yesterday arvo and also had visitors which was very distracting (excuses)
> will hold to see what happens tomorrow.
> ...




Was a very nice run and hopefully they have found lots of U. Traded the oppies yesterday from 6.1 to 12.5 and got very very lucky here. The negatives include lots of shares on issue and low cash balances so IMHO they will probably do a placement. Bought into URL which IMHO has larger and better leases surrounding Mary Kathleen as insurance (bought lots as a hold). URL has lots of cash and seems a much better company that will run a very substantial U program here.


----------



## gavan (4 January 2007)

is this yet another penny dreadfull stock that traders used to make a short term killing and tge bunnies are left holding it..... whats the probability that the MK mine does have anything worth mining


----------



## Caliente (4 January 2007)

Hi, I traded this on a purely technical basis from price/volume/momentum.

Readings of only 50 ppm shouldn't have sparked that kind of excitement, even the company was telling ppl to not get excited -> but you just ride the wave at the time and hope to get out with a profit.


----------



## bigt (4 January 2007)

Holding up fairly well if you ask me...and that is on top of all the recent negative sentiment...still lots of people holding out for what could be the "big one"...I'm holding, have been since 3.3 back in July...though was so tempted to sell at 20...maybe I should have flogged a couple...


----------



## SevenFX (4 January 2007)

Congrats BigT on picking this one.

I noticed your opened the thread, and guessing you surely would have been down the local Porshce Dealership by now...   

How did you come across it, and yes it's holding rather well considering it rocket rise.

EDIT: HAve you taken any profit at all...????

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## bigt (4 January 2007)

Hey Tekman...picked this one up on the last Fat Prophets recommendation earlier in the year...at the time had many potentially exciting prospects...mainly the panoan island gold project..which fizzled. 

Glad I kept hold of it...though (of course) in hindsight..wish I'd bought more!   

I still think this has great long term potential, esp. with the BHP JV...so am willing to wait this one out..I remember at the time of purchase I said to myself "These are for the bottom drawer, I won't sell until they hit $1"..when this (or if this) happens, who knows...but the future is looking a little healthier.


----------



## Kauri (9 January 2007)

*



			<H1>Goldsearch director sells
		
Click to expand...


*


> <LI class=byline>Kevin Andrusiak
> January 06, 2007
> *A DIRECTOR of uranium hopeful Goldsearch has taken advantage of the recent price spike in the company's shares to offload a sizeable chunk of his holding in a move which is sure to enrage many of its newfound legion of investors.*
> 
> ...



 </H1>


----------



## Kauri (9 January 2007)

Crazyjimsmith...
Whats the latest on GSE???   




*



Jayne's tip drives the gravy train



Hedley Thomas
January 05, 2007
FIVE trading days ago someone who goes by the nickname of Jayne delivered a spectacular tip to one of the internet forums dedicated to Australian stocks and their fast-moving day traders.

Her brief post on www.crazyjimsmith.com shortly after the market opened on December 28 stated:
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## Kauri (9 January 2007)

Crazyjimsmith...
Whats the latest on GSE???   


*



Jayne's tip drives the gravy train

Click to expand...








Hedley Thomas
January 05, 2007
FIVE trading days ago someone who goes by the nickname of Jayne delivered a spectacular tip to one of the internet forums dedicated to Australian stocks and their fast-moving day traders.



Her brief post on www.crazyjimsmith.com shortly after the market opened on December 28 stated 

I did some research last night on Goldsearch Ltd and feel that it's worth a look at. It's up over 8 per cent this morning and is currently drilling for uranium 6km away from the old Mary Kathleen uranium mine. When the day traders and stickybeaks saw Jayne's post, Goldsearch - the newest darling of the booming uranium exploration sector - was just under 5c a share. The options were under 2c - and Jayne claimed to have bought 200,000, which would have cost almost $4000. Twenty minutes later when Jayne made another contribution to the forum, Goldsearch shares and options were lifting off on high volume. "Anyone else getting on board?" Jayne wrote. 

The program is targeting uranium mineralisation at the historic Elaine Dorothy prospect and at the recently identified McGregor target. 

Goldsearch had started to rocket, attracting the hundreds of day traders who browse a handful of internet sites. News of Jayne's prescient post that morning was spreading like wildfire. 

Some traders expressed scepticism, suspecting blatant ramping or a pump-and-dump, while others scrambled to get on board. 

I hope your information is good Jayne because I just followed you! wrote Crazy Jim Smith. 

Jayne replied: All my info is provided in good faith after hours of countless research. In this market, uranium is still the flavour of the month and that is the main reason for me to buy. Welcome aboard the GSE train. 

Before lunch, Crazy Jim Smith was seeing a significant profit on his own investment. He was getting premonitions of $1. But minutes later, Jayne was jumping.
		
Click to expand...


</B> 
*


----------



## Lucky_Country (9 January 2007)

Just something about GSE that make me think there is money to be made


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Crazyjimsmith...
> Whats the latest on GSE???
> 
> 
> ...



*
LOL.   

I'm sure it has another report due very soon, with U results a spectacular 1m @ 100ppm! 

Sorry if that's downramping CrazyJim.*


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2007)

Lucky_Country said:
			
		

> Just something about GSE that make me think there is money to be made



LMFAO.   It just keeping getting better.


----------



## Darryn (9 January 2007)

Do you reckon this is a good buy around 11cents. Just thinking to buy before the news is released!


----------



## Moneybags (9 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> LMFAO.   It just keeping getting better.




Ok Kennas.........you've got me.........what does LMHAO mean.  

MB


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2007)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> Ok Kennas.........you've got me.........what does LMHAO mean.
> 
> MB



Laughing My f@%ing A!se Off.....There are several variations of this.


----------



## Moneybags (9 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Laughing My f@%ing A!se Off.....There are several variations of this.




Oh.......gee don't I look the fool for asking   .

MB

Thanks by the way.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> GSE has around 274 million shares and $1.4 million cash.
> The share price has gone up to 5.5 cents today, up over 14% now.
> At its Mary Kathleen Project GSE is earning up to 75%. The program is targeting uranium mineralisation at the historic Elaine Dorothy prospect and at the recently identified McGregor target.
> At Elaine Dorothy, exploration by the previous operators of the former Mary Kathleen Mine, which is located 6kms to the north, identified a significant occurence of uranium ave. 0.28% U308.
> ...



Hi All,

I haven't posted to this thread for a while, but I thought I'd share my thoughts.  I first alerted ASF users to this stock when it was 5.5 cents when there was little interest in it. It then skyrocketed from there. 
At current prices, having previously doubled my money, I don't intend to buy back in at this stage.  I feel that they have had their run for the moment and have since moved on to the next overlooked stock (e.g. YML at 22c).  Just food for thought.  Good luck to existing holders just the same.    
DYOR


----------



## nizar (10 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> I haven't posted to this thread for a while, but I thought I'd share my thoughts.  I first alerted ASF users to this stock when it was 5.5 cents when there was little interest in it. It then skyrocketed from there.
> At current prices, having previously doubled my money, I don't intend to buy back in at this stage.  I feel that they have had their run for the moment and have since moved on to the next overlooked stock (e.g. YML at 22c).  Just food for thought.  Good luck to existing holders just the same.
> DYOR




Yeh why not son.
Put down the one you sold and ramp the one you currently hold.
Keep up the good work buddy


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Yeh why not son.
> Put down the one you sold and ramp the one you currently hold.
> Keep up the good work buddy



Hi Nizar,

I'm sorry Nizar.  I hope I'm not taking your comments the wrong way.  I alerted people to this stock when it was very low in price (below 6 cents).  I also provided reasons at the time.  With YML I have done the same, with help from Young Trader who has a great reputation.  I'm, just trying to highlight situations to people whilst prices are still low.  Look at my previous posts if you don't believe me.  Research here is the key.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (10 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Yeh why not son.
> Put down the one you sold and ramp the one you currently hold.
> Keep up the good work buddy




N.

I have read some of Greggy's posts and would say he's *far from a ramper,* and just merely stating what he bought/sold.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## nizar (10 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Nizar,
> 
> I'm sorry Nizar.  I hope I'm not taking your comments the wrong way.  I alerted people to this stock when it was very low in price (below 6 cents).  I also provided reasons at the time.  With YML I have done the same, with help from Young Trader who has a great reputation.  I'm, just trying to highlight situations to people whilst prices are still low.  Look at my previous posts if you don't believe me.  Research here is the key.
> DYOR




Greggy.

You do excellent research (seriously) and though i havent had the benefit (i didnt buy anything from YOUR research) im sure many others have. 
You are a solid contributor to this board no doubt.

I have no problems with your posts generally.

But your last post had no useful substance except to boost your ego: 







			
				greggy said:
			
		

> I first alerted ASF users to this stock when it was 5.5 cents when there was little interest in it. It then skyrocketed from there.
> At current prices, having previously doubled my money, I don't intend to buy back in at this stage.




My apologies i thought there was a ramp in there but it WASNT. You just mentioned the stock so its all good.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Greggy.
> 
> You do excellent research (seriously) and though i havent had the benefit (i didnt buy anything from YOUR research) im sure many others have.
> You are a solid contributor to this board no doubt.
> ...



Thanks Nizar,

I didn't post to boost my ego (I'm not the type).  I  just thought that I would give an opinion given the excitement of the past couple of weeks.  I reckon that ramping is just pushing a stock without anything to back it up.
Happy trading (friends again?).
DYOR


----------



## zt3000 (12 January 2007)

Is GSE a good speculative buy? 

Just before the new year, the price jumps from 5c to 20c. Uranium assey results due within weeks. Price now is 11.5c

What's the concensus?


----------



## greggy (12 January 2007)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> N.
> 
> I have read some of Greggy's posts and would say he's *far from a ramper,* and just merely stating what he bought/sold.
> 
> ...



Thanks SevenFX.  I've just noticed your post now.
I always try to be honest and state my position every time I buy or sell.  I also explain why I'm buying a particular stock. I also endeavour to assist people in finding overlooked stocks.  I've never engaged in ramping.
But sometimes I feel that my time here is wasted and hence am taking a break from this forum. May be I'm just a little bit sensitive, but the odd attack can hurt.    
Thanks to SevenFX, kennas, YT and Maverick 11 in particular for their wisdom.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (12 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Thanks SevenFX.  I've just noticed your post now.
> I always try to be honest and state my position every time I buy or sell.  I also explain why I'm buying a particular stock. I also endeavour to assist people in finding overlooked stocks.  I've never engaged in ramping.
> But sometimes I feel that my time here is wasted and hence am taking a break from this forum. May be I'm just a little bit sensitive, but the odd attack can hurt.
> Thanks to SevenFX, kennas, YT and Maverick 11 in particular for their wisdom.
> DYOR




You haven't been here long enough to have break..   

Shame all the wrong people are taking a break, and all the right one are hangin around.

Enjoy reading at least...shame though as I value your contribution.

Cheers
Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## Joe Blow (12 January 2007)

zt3000 said:
			
		

> Is GSE a good speculative buy?
> 
> Just before the new year, the price jumps from 5c to 20c. Uranium assey results due within weeks. Price now is 11.5c
> 
> What's the concensus?




zt3000, please do not request specific buy/sell recommendations for particular stocks on ASF as this may be considered the provision of financial advice by ASIC... this is something only licensed financial advisors can provide.

Be sure to always do your own research and do not rely on information in posts made on this, or any other, forum.


----------



## alankew (30 August 2007)

Might be worth keeping an eye on this one,up around 20% today on pretty reasonable volume(not much in monetary terms but still substantially higher than most days of recent)Edit Buys stacking up at .077 100K at  at time


----------



## alankew (3 September 2007)

Does anyone have any insight into what is going on with this at the moment,up 25% today and this on the back of a few decent rises,must be an announcement coming or is it just folluw up support from recent ann about exercise of quoted options


----------



## explod (3 September 2007)

alankew said:


> Does anyone have any insight into what is going on with this at the moment,up 25% today and this on the back of a few decent rises,must be an announcement coming or is it just folluw up support from recent ann about exercise of quoted options




As with many of the gold stocks in the last week they seemed to have hit a bottom and rising, intially on low volume with the consolidation and slight uptick in the gold price.

Though the volume this arvo of this one would suggest something a bit bigger in the pipeline perhaps.

We shall see what plays out


----------



## SevenFX (3 September 2007)

Thanks for the heads Up Alan...

but think it is early days yet, and would like to see it break 10-10.5c b4  entering above Jan07 resistance...


----------



## alankew (4 September 2007)

Getting closer to the elusive 10c with still no confirmation of any new news.Up another 10% today,have emailed company previously(mid July) and they said results were due in shortly!


----------



## alankew (19 October 2007)

Still no update from the company but seems to be progressing again-up13% today and 5 or so yesterday.Picked up from another board that a bollinger squeeze is occurring atm-apparently a good thing but sounds a bit painful to me!Actually up 17% as i type,must learn to type faster.Be a good launchpad if it holds 10c(am i allowed to say that on here)


----------



## Mikii (25 October 2007)

anyone else holding this? i came into play afew days ago at .087. thought it was abit late, but seemed to be doing fine. graph is looking good, nice upward slope.
it close higher than it opens for 7 days in a row now.... see what it unfolds, but hoping it will reach back to 14c again.
mikii


----------



## alankew (25 October 2007)

Up 7% today but more importantly breached 10c and held.Lots of these penny shares struggle to make 10c and hold at this level but this has done it now.Minor resistance at 12c but the 12.5-13c seems a bit harder to overcome.After that seems like there isnt that much holding it back.Would be nice for the Dow to play its part but who knows whats going on there.Interest has been building recently so hopefully an ann is on the way.Could someone post a chart with some more informed commentary


----------



## alankew (26 October 2007)

On the move again today,currently up 9%,hope someone else apart from me and Mikki are  on this.Needs a bit of commentary from YT,Mick or Greggy to put a rocket under them.Must be an ann coming soon.They also have some options expiring the end of this month so this could also be driving the price as people get in and also  the company would like the extra capital.Chart shows the breakout and also the second line shows where we are atm and the little overhead resistance


----------



## explod (26 October 2007)

alankew said:


> On the move again today,currently up 9%,hope someone else apart from me and Mikki are  on this.Needs a bit of commentary from YT,Mick or Greggy to put a rocket under them.Must be an ann coming soon.They also have some options expiring the end of this month so this could also be driving the price as people get in and also  the company would like the extra capital.Chart shows the breakout and also the second line shows where we are atm and the little overhead resistance





Seeking the comments of selected other posters looks like a bit of ramping IMHO.   Having said that though, the down trend channel has been broken and a new uptrend confirmed.


----------



## alankew (26 October 2007)

Explod the comments about selected posters were meant in jest,should have put a big or even or any number of smilies however as you say it does appear to have broken a downtrend and an ann is expected


----------



## greggy (27 October 2007)

alankew said:


> On the move again today,currently up 9%,hope someone else apart from me and Mikki are  on this.Needs a bit of commentary from YT,Mick or Greggy to put a rocket under them.Must be an ann coming soon.They also have some options expiring the end of this month so this could also be driving the price as people get in and also  the company would like the extra capital.Chart shows the breakout and also the second line shows where we are atm and the little overhead resistance




Hi Alankew,

Thanks for the honourable mention. I haven't followed GSE since Jan 07 when they went for a strong run. I alerted punters to this interesting situation when they were below 6c and hopefully a number of them made a reasonable profit.  GSE does look as if its in an uptrend. 
With options expiring soon its management will be hpoing that this rally continues.
DYOR


----------



## tigerboi (29 October 2007)

the news that is about to arrive is the agreement on 2 new tenements prospective for a giant nickel find in the east musgraves,this news was reported in saturdays telegraph business section BIZCON.page 67,anns.due anytime now.wa/wa (tenement name edited) is part of the company's east musgrave joint venture with bhp billiton,which can spend up to $25m for 65%.an announcement is expected at any time.


----------



## imaginator (15 November 2007)

tigerboi said:


> the news that is about to arrive is the agreement on 2 new tenements prospective for a giant nickel find in the east musgraves,this news was reported in saturdays telegraph business section BIZCON.page 67,anns.due anytime now.wa/wa (tenement name edited) is part of the company's east musgrave joint venture with bhp billiton,which can spend up to $25m for 65%.an announcement is expected at any time.




What happened to GSE? 
Any announcement yet? 


Anyone think this is solid?

Im looking for the next KAL, RAU and EXM.


----------



## Allyson (16 December 2007)

What do you think GSE's prosects are now with Elaine Dorothy? I sniff yellow cake...



tigerboi said:


> the news that is about to arrive is the agreement on 2 new tenements prospective for a giant nickel find in the east musgraves,this news was reported in saturdays telegraph business section BIZCON.page 67,anns.due anytime now.wa/wa (tenement name edited) is part of the company's east musgrave joint venture with bhp billiton,which can spend up to $25m for 65%.an announcement is expected at any time


----------



## alankew (25 February 2008)

Must be something going on with this-up 26% on no news and volume pretty substantial, anyone heard any whispers?


----------



## irondragon (25 February 2008)

Released today was a vidcast on Bloomberg.com. John Percival, executive director of Goldsearch, is interviewed. 

A quick overview from memory is : 
- GSE coming to a threshold and expecting major change. 
- GSE has been waiting 12 years to get into the Musgrave in Sth Aust. No serious work done in this area since 1970's. Potential for nickel mineralisation : BHP and IG $25 milll JV. Land clearance happening in March. Active drilling March/April. 
- Gold in Victoria, will be drilling deeper holes : March. 
- Weather has delayed things in QLD (esp drills) but hope to be active asap (March/April ... i think). 

Pretty much info that is already known from the last quarterly.  However, from the video, John Percival appears confident that GSE is about to enter a 'rapid growth' phase.


----------



## scuffler (3 March 2008)

Can we get to the video from a link or is that a no no ??

I have held these for months now and as we are about to go into overdrive for the price of gold I thought it was a good idea to hold thru 08 also.

I notice its quite hard getting a decent position in GSE....the voulme the other day was its highest since October last year.

p.s Hope this was ok prawn


----------



## LostInTransit (24 August 2009)

This is the worst stock in my portfolio by far. Noooothiiing is happening with GSE unless some one has more info. Problem is I have lost 98% of my shares so there is nothing else left that I can loose   ..well another 2% to go.


----------



## qe2infinity (6 January 2011)

a lot more interest now...up 100% so far today, a rare earth deposit discovery has brought in many buyers..


----------



## System (2 May 2017)

On May 2nd, 2017, Goldsearch Limited (GSE) changed its name and ASX code to Zoono Group Limited (ZNO).


----------



## pixel (18 September 2017)

System said:


> On May 2nd, 2017, Goldsearch Limited (GSE) changed its name and ASX code to Zoono Group Limited (ZNO).



There is probably more profit in antibacterial cleaning products than looking for gold. An overview on website http://zoono.com/history-overview/
But I had to question the legend in this picture:






Sent them an email stating that I'd rather see the microbe destroyed. The COO sent a reply back within minutes, confirming it was a typo and would be rectified immediately.


----------



## pixel (18 September 2017)

Friday's Price-Volume spike attracted attention from the ASX, which was met with the standard reply. Didn't dampen the spirit though - maybe some traders know more?


----------



## Cam019 (19 September 2017)

Looks to me like yesterday ended up playing out as a key reversal @pixel. Monday opened above the close of Friday, made a new high, then closed below the low of Friday. Signal could be weak as it hasn't followed a sustained upward move. Interesting, none the less.


----------



## pixel (26 September 2017)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01899840
Although the promotion won't come into effect till early 2018, I believe it will support and lift the sp well into the 30's. Any chances of adding at the bottom of the recent gap are probably greatly diminshed.


----------



## pixel (2 October 2017)

Breakout Alert.


----------



## pixel (3 October 2017)

breakout continues; substantial early volume in the first half hour.
waiting for some news...


----------



## pixel (5 October 2017)

Yesterday's Reversal Doji appears to be confirmed. I have joined the profit takers with a view to reload somewhere below 37c. It's either the gap or one of the Fibonacci levels.


----------



## pixel (16 October 2017)

Breakout Alert. I hold.


----------



## pixel (16 October 2017)

Z-Yesss!


----------



## pixel (1 November 2017)

The Bearish Divergence made me doubt - was it wise to hold on?
And then I noticed today's support at Fibonacci's phi level. Note: We have to start the range in May of *this *year because ZNO is a new backdoor listing.






*Conclusion*: I'll sit tight for now. Stop level 38c, accumulate if recovery continues.


----------



## pixel (4 December 2017)

Not sure what drove the sell-off; if it's purely technical - unlikely as it may be - the gap could mark the turning point. I'm not buying yet, but watching keenly.


----------



## pixel (22 December 2017)

It appears the reversal is happening in earnest. I took the MACD Divergence as an early invitation to get back on board, albeit with a small starting position. During the week,  I've increased the position size to 1 1/2 standard size.
First target 50c; stop on close below 36c.


----------



## pixel (22 December 2017)

PS: Would anyone with Elliott Wave experience care to comment on the possibility of a 5-wave structure, with wave 5 running from 42c down to 25c?


----------



## pixel (11 January 2018)

maybe 25c isn't necessary? If it's all about that gap ...


----------



## pixel (12 January 2018)

The volume is still underwhelming, but the price pushing higher could indeed suggest that yesterday's Low was all about that gap. A***mazing!


----------



## greggles (11 May 2018)

Zoonoo Group zooming along during May after bouncing off long term support at 15c. No news has been released by the company at all this month, so it would appear that someone is accumulating ZNO at these levels having perceived it to be undervalued. Volume is not particularly high which would seem to indicate that there are not many sellers at these levels.


----------



## greggles (13 May 2019)

Zoonoo Group surging today after announcing that it has signed a distribution agreement with Zoono USA LLC, Zoono's USA distribution partner, and MicroSonic LLC to supply its innovative antimicrobial products exclusively to Turtle Wax, Inc.

The agreement also gives MicroSonic rights to the Cruise Industry that has had well publicised issues regarding on-board bacterial and viral outbreaks. The sales volumes agreed include the Cruise Industry.

Minimum MicroSonic Zoono Z-71 Microbe Shield purchase commitments under the ten year agreement are:

US$2m in calendar year 2020;
US$3m in calendar year 2021; 

US$6m in calendar year 2022; 

US$12m in calendar year 2023
And thereafter increasing by 10% per annum.

ZNO currently up 85.90% to 14.5c, after having reached an intraday high of 18c. Huge volume at 2.7 million shares traded. Looks like the bottom is in for ZNO at 7c.


----------



## peter2 (29 June 2019)

Priced spiked up with the news of two distribution agreements for their products. Since then price has drifted almost all the way back to where is started. This is not good a bullish outlook. If there was some real demand for their shares, price would not drift so low. I would have expected price to find some support at the old BO level (0.13). 

Selecting ZNO for the monthly comp (July19) is a pure gamble because there's an acceptable R:R if demand reappears. 

IMHO if price stays below 0.10 for much longer it would indicate the last news announcements were "promotional".


----------



## kenny (30 June 2019)

Are there any fundamentals that gave you confidence in ZNO, @peter2 ? The nature of the agreements will mean little in the way of revenue this quarter or the next, I expect.

Anyone with a view that the chart reveals an underlying hump of jaded shareholders looking for a bump to sell out?


----------



## peter2 (30 June 2019)

No, this is just a gamble for the monthly comp. The announced  "agreements" seemed to me to be an attempt to "P&D". Once price gets back to where it started I'll remove it from my "spec" watch list.


----------



## HelloU (30 June 2019)

gooda reason as any - and closer to reality than many.


----------



## greggles (13 January 2020)

Totally forgot about ZNO and I noticed that it had made a decent move up today and boy, has it done well over the last three months.

In short, the company is rapidly expanding and has signed up a number of new distributors throughout Europe, China, South Africa and the USA. Sales are continuing to grow and the September quarter saw a $199,000 profit on revenue of $1.21 million.

On 10 December the company announced that it has licensed the distribution company, Zoono China International Trading Limited, to use its name and sell Zoono products to farmers, food producers and processors in China.

The distribution agreement is over a 10 year term and offers exclusivity in all animal health markets including aquaculture and food processing plants in China. There are minimum purchase volumes of NZD$3.1m in year one, including NZD$1m in instalment payments between execution of the agreement and 30 June 2020. Then NZD$4.6m in year two and NZD$9.3m in year three, and thereafter increasing by 10% per annum. Full payment is required for all product before it is shipped.

Overall, things are looking up for ZNO. Its market cap has cracked $100 million so I suspect that most of the significant share price gains have already happened. The time to get on this train would have been three months ago. Since mid-October it has climbed from 10c to a high of 89c and is currently trading at 62.5c.

That being said, this is obviously a very news driven stock, so more good news could well send ZNO much higher.


----------



## barney (13 January 2020)

greggles said:


> Totally forgot about ZNO and I noticed that it had made a decent move up today and boy, has it done well over the last three months.




100% agree Greg ….. Definitely on the watchlist … Cheers


----------



## greggles (23 January 2020)

barney said:


> 100% agree Greg ….. Definitely on the watchlist … Cheers




ZNO making more ground today, hitting a high of 71c. Volume is up significantly today and it is looking bullish. Looks like it might be getting ready to take a crack at its previous high of 89c from 31 December.


----------



## barney (23 January 2020)

greggles said:


> ZNO making more ground today, hitting a high of 71c. Volume is up significantly today and it is looking bullish. Looks like it might be getting ready to take a crack at its previous high of 89c from 31 December.




Certainly an interesting one this.

After a bit more fundamental research on the Co.  They claim their technology is proven (which it could well be), but as an "investor" I'd like to see more emphasis on those proven tests, to generate more credibility. 
The Company is basically run by entrepreneurs/sales people.  Given their job is promotion leading to sales, a small red flag arises without the above verification. Sales people telling you "the truth" should always be questioned. 

Trading wise, it could well move higher given the "chart" interest, but until "sales" figures etc are backing the rhetoric, I suspect it's now a punt in the short term especially given today's high range up bar.

Two consecutive sharp rises on a fledgling small cap ($100 mil MC) with not a lot of cash in the bank makes it for me.


----------



## aus_trader (3 February 2020)

Short term play based on the coronavirus scenario, therefore tipped for the Feb stock tipping competition.

Zoono's products are heavily aimed for personal hygiene and disinfecting which could see a sharp rise in sales due to the global threat due to coronavirus, which is upgraded to a Global scale in terms of health risk.


----------



## Padowan (8 February 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Short term play based on the coronavirus scenario, therefore tipped for the Feb stock tipping competition.
> 
> Zoono's products are heavily aimed for personal hygiene and disinfecting which could see a sharp rise in sales due to the global threat due to coronavirus, which is upgraded to a Global scale in terms of health risk.



Up 11.8% today aus_trader, a wild ride ahead no doubt, good luck in the competition, the logic is compelling


----------



## aus_trader (8 February 2020)

Padowan said:


> Up 11.8% today aus_trader, a wild ride ahead no doubt, good luck in the competition, the logic is compelling



Thanks Padowan, I seem to have a bit of luck with picking stocks benefiting from short term disasters etc. This time on ZNO benefiting from coronavirus and previously I won a monthly competition picking DroneShield Ltd (DRO) when the share price shot up due to a drone attack in the Middle East.


----------



## barney (18 February 2020)

aus_trader said:


> I seem to have a bit of luck with picking stocks benefiting from short term disasters




Pleased for your pick Aus-T 

I get the feeling there are a lot of punters who will get burned on this.  High of $2.44 earlier today just doesn't look sustainable ….

Could turn into a pass the parcel trade really quickly.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 February 2020)

aus_trader said:


> I seem to have a bit of luck with picking stocks benefiting from short term disasters etc.



Mere coincidences?. Me thinks not.
Me thinks that you are an international man of mystery. 
Covert ops n all... 
Let me guess, your currently in Germany? 
Extract from this morning's Ann Zoono...
"The results from the German laboratory testing it against the current strain of coronavirus are  
expected imminently."
Tomorrow morning Aus? or Thursday?
F.Rock


----------



## aus_trader (18 February 2020)

barney said:


> Pleased for your pick Aus-T
> 
> I get the feeling there are a lot of punters who will get burned on this.  High of $2.44 earlier today just doesn't look sustainable ….
> 
> Could turn into a pass the parcel trade really quickly.




Didn't think in my wildest dreams that it'll go this far this fast, otherwise I would have bought at least a small parcel of shares to have a punt on ZNO 



frugal.rock said:


> Mere coincidences?. Me thinks not.
> Me thinks that you are an international man of mystery.
> Covert ops n all...
> Let me guess, your currently in Germany?
> ...




I do a bit of stock researching and that's how I came across ZNO which I thought might be well supported in the current global health threat environment. 

As far as the insider knowledge...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 February 2020)

well, well. .... ZNO has been around for at least 3 years (one of the pluses of threads is to see the information flow and even the reincarnation pathway for stocks)


> Zoono Group Limited (ZNO, formerly Goldsearch Limited) is a global biotech company that deals in the development, manufacture and global distribution of a unique range of long-lasting and environmentally friendly antimicrobial solutions. Zoono's mission is to improve health and well-being through innovative, safe, non-toxic and durable germ protection.



well researched and punted, aussieT


----------



## aus_trader (19 February 2020)

barney said:


> High of $2.44 earlier today just doesn't look sustainable ….



You were right on the money on calling the current peak on this one barney, a big down day today...






Don't mind a pull back, I think I'll still be one of the top 2 in the stock tipping competition. What I don't hope for is 


barney said:


> Could turn into a pass the parcel trade really quickly.


----------



## Zaxon (19 February 2020)

aus_trader said:


> You were right on the money on calling the current peak on this one barney, a big down day today...
> Don't mind a pull back, I think I'll still be one of the top 2 in the stock tipping competition. What I don't hope for is



I double my money in about a week on this stock.  Crazy growth!  Then my stoploss protected me from most of (but not all of) the drop that hapened today.  This was a rare and crazy ride.


----------



## Zaxon (19 February 2020)

I'm expecting ZNO to recover from its flash crash.  Time will tell.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 February 2020)

Zaxon said:


> I'm expecting ZNO to recover from its flash crash.  Time will tell.



I disagree... that it was a flash crash!
It's current position seems to me inline with it's trajectory for a month.
Morningstar has it pegged at 2.29 as of the weekend just gone.
Yesterday looks like a pump dump?
The good news Ann after close today will be interesting to watch tomorrow.
The lab results from Germany are expected "imminently" also... 

Don't hold, however, I may do at some stage over the next week or so, however if I do, it's likely that I will possibly beat my record of the shortest hold time of 3 minutes...
Good luck, and may the force be with you!
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (20 February 2020)

Just announced...
EAGLE & ZOONO EXECUTE DISTRIBUTION AGREEMENT FOR
CHINA TERRITORY
Eagle Health Holdings Limited (ASX: EHH) (“Eagle”) is pleased to announce that it has entered into a
Distribution Agreement (the “Agreement”) with Zoono Group Limited (ASX: ZNO) (“Zoono” or “ZNO”) for distributing Zoono’s products in China.
I don't hold either, but always like to hear about the wins and losses...
Hopefully there won't be too many losses today...?
F.Rock
PS, EHH ... get ready for a surprise!
Can see a possible 100%? return, if zoono results are anything to go by....


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 February 2020)

hand sanitizer .. !! up 10%


----------



## aus_trader (28 February 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> hand sanitizer .. !! up 10%




and UP...


----------



## frugal.rock (28 February 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> hand sanitizer .. !! up 10%



Closed even higher, just call it 17%
It's not hand sanitizer...
It's clinically proven Corona virus killer super dooper, have a quick bath in it, hand sanitizer...
Let's not downplay the mass uptake potential of the product, as long as they can get it into the market pronto.

F.Rock


----------



## barney (28 February 2020)

They have independently 'verified' their diso kills the C-virus on a topical basis …. that is great, and good news globally …

I also wonder whether 'pine-o clean' added to dish washing detergent might also do something similar if tested??

That is not meant to sound cynical ……. but in my limited knowledge of controlling viruses, we actually need an 'antidote' that can control the germs internally 'post infection' do we not? 

Killing germs on the surface is much easier to achieve ……  

The market will no doubt determine the usefulness of Zoono in the long run, but I have to say that I am mildly skeptical that this current run in price may not be sustainable.  For any holders, I hope I am totally wrong


----------



## frugal.rock (28 February 2020)

Yes, the price is a bit scary!
The 'pandemic' word has been bandied about in the press for the last few days.... watch this space.
Will 2020 also be known as the year hand sanitizer took off?
Hope so, bottled and packaged by Eagle.  There price isn't so scary...yet!

F.Rock


----------



## Zaxon (28 February 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> hand sanitizer .. !! up 10%



Hand sanitzer than can kill pathogens on a surface for up to 30 days after application, and on your hands for 24 hours.  Imagine if all shopping trolleys, lift buttons, and other commonly touched communal objects were coated with it.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 February 2020)

*The Zoono Difference*


Zoono’s advanced technology offers germ protection long after the product is applied by creating a protective shield on the surface it is applied to. This shield lasts 30 days on surfaces and 24 hours on skin, when natural shedding occurs.

*1 Application of Zoono = 100 Applications of Traditional Hand Sanitizer Per Day!*

The benefits of Zoono:
– Long lasting protection
– Kills 99.9% of germs on contact
– Less toxic than vitamin C*

So there you have it, it's not just hand sanitiser... it's sanitiZer.
F.Rock


----------



## Padowan (29 February 2020)

aus_trader said:


> and UP...
> 
> View attachment 100817



This could be the greatest stock pick of the year


----------



## frugal.rock (29 February 2020)

It's up 200 % this year so far.
Volume is picking up.
Current situation says it's a market darling in the making... for now.
My money is on Eagle though, more wriggle room short term IMO.

F.Rock


----------



## mikmac (17 March 2020)

Good ANN late today updating sales for Q1. Think theres plenty more upside to come. 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200317/pdf/44g4hpnwmqh8wy.pdf


----------



## mikmac (25 March 2020)

mikmac said:


> Good ANN late today updating sales for Q1. Think theres plenty more upside to come.
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200317/pdf/44g4hpnwmqh8wy.pdf




Further positive announcement to the market today, signing a 5 year term with Al Rabban Capital for the exclusive distribution of Zoono products into the Middle East and North Africa. Part of the agreement has minimum order quantities over the next few years. An initial order of $2.4M NZD was placed.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200325/pdf/44gd16qwqkhcwd.pdf


----------



## cmhsieh54 (23 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> It's up 200 % this year so far.
> Volume is picking up.
> Current situation says it's a market darling in the making... for now.
> My money is on Eagle though, more wriggle room short term IMO.
> ...




Hi Rock, hi all,
I'm new to investing in the ASX, and I'm interested in learning more about Zoono.  Are there any other stock trading forums that are more active than this one, about ZNO?
Any info appreciated!  Thanks!
-cm


----------



## Value Hunter (21 February 2021)

The share price has been getting hammered lately!!!
Despite the fact that the fundamentals are looking okayish.


----------



## aus_trader (22 February 2021)

Value Hunter said:


> The share price has been getting hammered lately!!!
> Despite the fact that the fundamentals are looking okayish.



If share markets are forward looking, then share price may be looking at a post-pandemic scenario...


----------



## So_Cynical (2 January 2022)

SP has been tracking sideways for 4 months between 35 and 39c, the technology is amazing, Nano particles a little scary however has been widely accepted and that acceptance continues to grow, has cash, revenue and a big profit margin, worth a punt at this point in the price cycle.


----------

